#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Proteção para notebook

## gbruza

Bom dia.

gostaria saber se alguém já encontrou um tipo de proteção para colocar no notebook, queria algo parecido com uma capa de celular (colocar o note dentro dela) para evitar riscos essas coisas. tenho um Dell 15-5558-A50 mas nunca encontrei nada parecido, eu vi que para alguns macbook existe! alguém já encontrou isso para outros not a não ser mac ? 

Obrigado.

----------


## berghetti

O meu eu envelopei, até que fico bom.

----------


## gbruza

eu queria encontrar algum tipo de proteção de silicone.

----------


## rubem

Pro Dell 15 5558 nem mCover original pelo visto tem, só esse similar que não sei se serve:

https://www.amazon.com/iPearl-mCover.../dp/B00WFW7BO4

A chance de encontrar isso no Brasil beira a zero, o que tem no ML pra Mac na verdade vem dos EUA (Porque aqui não tem mercado pra isso). Isso não tem demanda que justifique muita fabricação, porque há variação nas molduras que faz uma eventual capa genérica de 1,5mm de silicone forçar as dobradiças (E laptops hoje tem dobradiças feitas de açúcar, quebram se você olhar meio feio pra elas).

Enfim, mais fácil adesivar mesmo. Ou mete um plastidip da vida, isola uns cantos e mete spray transparente por cima: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...0ml-verniz-_JM Dia que quiser remover, leva 3 minutos pra tirar isso, não sobra restos (E custa 1/4 do preço de mCover contrabandeado).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Capas de proteção para notebooks, celulares e tablets são interessantes mas fique atento a temperatura média no verão, passando dos 28°C não aconselho mesmo que se use um cooler na tábua de note, e esse tipo de arrefecimento nunca é uniforme, ou onde deveria ser com melhor eficiência não é. Ter bastante fluxo de ar, não significa que esteja com bom arrefecimento.
Eu uso capa e película no motoG, e sinto que ele aquece mais( felizmente dificilmente trava), mas demora muito mais para esfriar, o que pode ser pior conforme o modelo ou marca. 
Como cada um é dono de seu dinheiro, sempre dou minha opinião como profissional e até como usuário de dispositivos; é mesma coisa que colocar um protetor de carter em seu carro, quando não vem " em dias frios demora a aquecer o mesmo com chuva e em dias quentes a ventoinha liga mais constantemente" Na chuva o motor pode trabalhar mais quente ainda, pois a temperatura do óleo está muito baixo no carter.

Infelizmente a maioria dos aparelhos eletroeletrônicos são projetados em países frios, mas nem tão frios assim exceto os militares( -45°C a 50°C) ou tecnologias de satélites onde os extremos são superiores; cheguei a trabalhar na "tropicalização" dos aparelhos, onde precisávamos fazer ensaios para manter um bom funcionamento a 40°C, e resistir até pelo menos 60°C.
Aparelhos americanos ou chineses, até que se comportam bem nos dias quentes, mas a média ao longo do ano é baixa, ao contrário do Brasil mesmo em São Paulo maior centro consumidor onde no verão a média passa de 26°C, isso recai diretamente na vida útil do HD e bateria se não usarmos adequadamente. O indicador de temperatura do PC ou Note, mede praticamente no corpo externo do processador, não na junção dentro do processador; Já existe testes em que haja furos ou orifícios no processador, melhorando a eficiência do arrefecimento.
Melhores marcas em condições brasileiras são LG e Samsung por experiência própria, a CCE era melhor ainda por usarem processadores AMD, família Intel ainda peca muito em alta temperatura mesmo em desktop.

----------

